# The Electrical Engineer's Guide to Passing The PE Exam



## marwan (Jun 18, 2013)

Has anyone used the book "The Electrical Engineer's Guide to Passing The PE Exam" by Alexander S. Graffeo in preparing for the exam? Is it the same as PPI manual or better/worse?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 18, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, did you try the search function in this forum? Either way, have a look at this:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=20292


----------



## leo (Jun 18, 2013)

marwan said:


> Has anyone used the book "The Electrical Engineer's Guide to Passing The PE Exam" by Alexander S. Graffeo in preparing for the exam? Is it the same as PPI manual or better/worse?


don't know about this book, however I would recommend these 3 books

-*Electrical Machines, Drives and Power Systems**(Paperback)By (author) *Theodore Wildi: as most of the info that school of PE uses

*-Complex Imaginary practice exams all 4: *excellent for practice, take one exam each week before test exact has if you where in exam time yourself

*-Electromechanical Energy Devices and Power Systems: 1st Edition: *very good for reading to prepare for theory questions

there are lot more books out there but these 3 help me to pass, I felt I was well prepared for exam

Good luck


----------



## marwan (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## marwan (Jun 19, 2013)

knight1fox3,

I did research the forum except there are only three members that have used this book to prepare for the exam and needed to hear from others about the book's review.


----------



## JB66money (Jul 4, 2013)

I have the book written by Graffeo, it is a good guide, it covers everything well except the NEC and Power Electronics. You can refer to other books for more detail, written by people such as Wildi, Glover and the NEC, but it guides you how to use those books. Also the Graffeo has a few errors in it.


----------

